# En associant à (EN + participe présent)



## Leonardoo

Hello/bonjour/שלום

Je cherche à traduire la tournure suivante en hébreu (style littéraire) dont voici le contexte:

"Il essaie de concilier les deux explications *en associant [ou en leur faisant associer]* le mot [nu] au corps de la personne et non au livre(, et en affaiblissant sa portée)."

Here is an approximate English translation:

"he tries to reconcile the two explanations *by (means of) associating* [or having them associate] the word [naked] to the body of the person and not to the book (and by weakening its significance)."

J'ai traduit par

הוא מנסה לישב את שני הפירושים ביחסיותם המילה "ערום" לגופו,כו' ולא לספר...
​


----------



## arielipi

What - is - the - question?


----------



## Leonardoo

Is my translation in Hebrew correct (does it make sense at all) ? If not please correct it.


----------



## Tararam

"הוא מנסה ליישב את שני הפירושים באמצעות ייחוס המילה 'עירום' לגופו של האדם ולא לספר"


----------



## Leonardoo

Tararam said:


> "הוא מנסה ליישב את שני הפירושים באמצעות ייחוס המילה 'עירום' לגופו של האדם ולא לספר"



תודה​


----------



## hadronic

More generally, how do you render "by + Ving" in everyday speech ?
"You can tell if he's lying just by looking at his face"
The only ways I can think of sound either too archaic (gerund) or too formal (like the original example of this thread).

Thank you !


----------



## origumi

See Tararam's comment. You can replace באמצעות by על ידי, you can de-construct the double construct state as באמצעות ייחוסה של המילה, these are matters of personal taste.


----------



## arielipi

origumi said:


> See Tararam's comment. You can replace באמצעות by על ידי, you can de-construct the double construct state as באמצעות ייחוסה של המילה, these are matters of personal taste.



באמצעות לא יעבוד על הדוגמא האחרונה, על ידי בעיני יותר טוב.


----------



## hadronic

על ידי בעיני al yedey be-eynay ? Isn't it weird to put ב after על ידי ?
My question was more, what's the generic go-to fashion to express "(just) by + V-ing" ?
In my last example, you transformed "look" into "eye", so it's very ad-hoc and not generalizable.
How would you say "by cooking", "by going", "by doing", "by calling",... ?


----------



## ystab

arielipi meant "in my opinion" when he used בעיניי. I think you misunderstood him.

Anyway, I see two options: the action and the infinitive.
אתה יכול לראות אם הוא משקר רק  בהסתכלות על הפנים שלו. Casual. 
אתה יכול לראות אם הוא משקר רק בהסתכל על פניו. Formal and maybe archaic.
In this particular case, מ will be more used than ב - i.e. מהסתכלות

Another popular, though more colloquial, form is: אתה יכול לראות אם הוא משקר רק מלהסתכל על הפנים שלו.


----------



## amikama

ystab said:


> אתה יכול לראות אם הוא משקר רק בהסתכל על פניו. Formal and maybe archaic.


This doesn't sound quite natural to me, even for formal/archaic Hebrew.

If I wanted to express it in formal (or archaic) Hebrew, I would  probably say something like:
.אינך יכול לראות אם הוא משקר אלא בהסתכלך על פניו


----------



## hadronic

That bears a different meaning : "the only way you can tell if he's lying is by looking at his face".
This is not what my original sentence means.


----------



## amikama

hadronic said:


> That bears a different meaning : "the only way you can tell if he's lying is by looking at his face".
> This is not what my original sentence means.


Yes, you're right... I didn't read closely your original sentence.


----------

